# ,  / > Ten-Tec >     Ten-Tec.

## RD1AU

!      Ten-Tec 540, made in USA 70- 80- .     . 73!

----------


## RN6L

540  544.        ( )  .         (RZ6LZL).        .      RK6LWA,     ,   .   .    RV6LJK,   LWA.

----------

